# Two-headed albino snake



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Who doesn't love a freak show?

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...-venice-beach-freakshows-newest-star/19530919


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, it's so CUTE!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

lol, Lenny and Squiggy.


----------

